# Best natural digestive aid?



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

In the midst of one of the worst "Im not able to eat anything" periods of my life and ready to shop for new natural digestive aids. What works for you? I can't have sauerkraut (I LOVE it, it HATES me). Trying a new enzyme or probiotic blindly scares me. Any advice? I'm desperate... I've had hardly anything to eat for two days and I'm hypoglycemic, so I feel like I'm going to pass out. My brother is going to the health food store today and offered to pick something up for me, so I'd be grateful for any ideas. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Align probiotic is working for me...the package says that it contains Bifantis (bifidobacterium longum subsp. infantis 35624) which is a "pure-strain probiotic bacteria developed by gastroenterologists". I've been taking one pill at bedtime everyday and it may have contributed to my improved bowel. I also eat 3 tbs of plain vanilla yogurt with about 10 fresh blueberries every day as a snack. Btw, I checked with my doctor and she says it is ok for me to be taking Align. Make sure you read the warnings on the package as people with certain medical conditions should not use this product.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I started taking digestive advantage and that was a big mistake. Really got me going.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flopsy just so you know...skipping meals or waiting too long to eat is just asking for more diarrhea.  IBS guts like to be busy...so feed the "beast" more often and it might behave better for ya.

Probiotics at times made things worse for me too.... Other times... they improved things greatly! So it just depends I guess.. on a lot of things. Align is a good one, Culturelle, Sustenex etc... Unfortunatelyt as with most things with IBS, it comes down to simple trial and error.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

floppsy,

We should distinguish the different kinds of sauerkraut. Traditionally sauerkraut was naturally fermented. Then came mass food production and sauerkraut was no longer fermented, rather, it was made with vinegar. Fermented sauerkraut is still alive and it gives off gasses and costs more to ship and store. Vinegar sauerkraut is preserved, can be canned, and can be stored like canned peas.

Have you tried any of the fermented sauerkrauts? You might find that you not only can eat it but that it can improve your digestion. Of course, it pays to be cautious and start with a very small quantity and gradually increase your consumption. I am actually eating some fermented kimchi--a Korean version of sauerkraut--as I sit by my computer typing this.


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

This is such a great forum, thanks, everyone for answering!

lila99: I've been wondering about the Align. I see it has trace amounts of milk and that worries me because I'm lactose intolerant. Maybe it's to little to worry about? I wonder if any other lactose intolerant people are taking it?

Trudyg: Thanks for the info on Digestive Advantage. I think I'll shy away from it!

BQ: What you said about skipping meals really opened my eyes. It SEEMED like that was happening, but I thought it didn't make sense so I doubted it even tho it if I didn't eat, gas developed, churning happened and I had to take imodium. Thanks for bringing it up!

Moises: I probably have only had vinegar sauerkraut. I still crave the stuff, grew up on it, but it was always regular store bought stuff. That was back in the 60's and 70's. I probably can't have any sauerkraut tho, because the whole cabbage family gives me severe cramping and gas that lasts for hours. A shame, because I even love brussels sprouts, hated by so many! I'm jealous about the kimchi... it looks great on the Korean dramas, I love to watch. They are always eating it in dinner scenes and I've watched them make it. Looks flavorful. Darn, I'm tired of bland food!

My brother found some coconut based yogurt for me. I'm carefully trying it. Hoping for the best, but I can't get it every day, because it's not at the local store, so I still need a supplement.


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Forgot the emoticons!!!


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

floppsymoppsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is such a great forum, thanks, everyone for answering!
> 
> lila99: I've been wondering about the Align. I see it has trace amounts of milk and that worries me because I'm lactose intolerant. Maybe it's to little to worry about? I wonder if any other lactose intolerant people are taking it?


Yes...this is a great forum! I just read the box and you're right...Align does contain milk. I didn't notice that before. I am supposed to be lactose intolerant but I've always found that I can cope with small amounts of lactose. I guess the milk in Align isn't affecting me because my diarrhea has 'gone away' for lack of a better term







A couple of months ago, I switched to using rice milk in breakfast cereal and in baking/cooking just in case.


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am brand new today to this site. This is my first response. When I saw that you initially wrote you could not eat. I said to myself that was me...... I was really hoping that what I am about to say was what you were going to have typed. First I have to say that I have been dealing with sever IBS for 4 years. (To the point of having to wear protection 24/7) And have only been diagnosed less then a month ago by my new primary care doctor and awaiting another specialist GI apt. For me I have been trying to figure out for years why my tummy has been giving me so many issues. It came on strong and I found myself not even able to work anymore. That caused so many problem with my self esteem and brought on much anxiety that spread to depression. So I was referred to a Clinical Psychologist for the anxiety and depression. Well I was quickly asked about any past trauma and decided to open up to a very caring Psyc doc. She told me after about 6 months of having physical and emotional symptoms that I have PTSD. This is something that I had thought about in the past but said that could never be me. Fast forwarding to about four months ago. I found myself in the hospital after slipping on some ice. This was an issue for me given the fact that I could not really help myself to much due to sever back pain. I was in the hospital with IBS and could not move much at all. Im not even middle age and have never needed help before from anyone. That changed really quick. The reason I say this is to let you know that I have been to that point were I did not want to eat and lost 10 pounds in a month with out even noticing it. My primary care told me to eat more. That was a new one for me. So I was at a low point when I decided to get a new Therapist. This new therapist is one of the best things to happen to me in a long time. This Therapist has IBS too and is very helpful with helping me understand that this happens and its ok. Having the new support of an amazing person has just the beginning of my new world that has opened up to me. I close friend of mine that has PTSD too had a conversation with me about how my anxiety had been lately. I informed that it had been very high for the last 4 months. (I would love to be able to talk about my IBS with this friend) The case was the same for my friend too. I was asked if I had ever considered medical marijuana. I said that I had only ever smoked twice in high school. After some education and council on this important decision I decided to try this option given that it is legal in my state for PTSD and IBS. This has changed my life in the last week. The first type I tried was not for me and I felt bad for even trying it. Last night my friend came over and brought some different medical grade marijuana and the out come was undeliverable. I felt like the person I was over four years ago. I say this only because of the fact it is something that many would not type due to the Taboo of the medical use of this all natural medication. It has changed my out look and helped me to come to the understanding that there are other options to medication and side effects. I eat a full meat last night and felt great. Its not for everyone but for someone that just cant eat or is fearful of eating it may be an option. Please be educated and talk to your doctor before even considering trying any other medications as they can be a harmful or even lethal combination. I wish everyone on this site the best!!!


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Bravo06,

Man, I'm sorry you're going thru it too. I've actually had to wear protection due to urinary incontinence (3rd degree pelvic and rectal prolapse when I was 46 due to straining with IBSC, that later turned to IBSD). It does effect the self esteem. I have to remind myself that I'm still ME and try to think of it as just a surface thing, but there are days that I admit I feel sorry for myself.

Interesting about the marijuana. I think it's great, if it works and can be got legally. I don't know how I'd do with it, since I always felt allergic to the smoke when I was around it. The contact high I'd get when hanging out with friends made me feel kind of bad too... not really a high, more like an uncomfortable dopey feeling, not pleasant. Maybe medical grade is different tho. Does it have to be smoked? I don't know if it's legal here. If it is, I might want to know more. In any case, I'm glad it's helping you.


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. And to answer your question on smoking or not it is actually the worst way to consume the THC and CBD. Depending on what type is effective for you will determine the best course of action. When you burn the medication you are actually waisting the medication. The best way to take the medication is to use a vaporizer or to consume it in food items. When vaporized the vaporizer is adjusted to make sure that the optimal temp is used to not burn the medication. It is around 260 degrees. There are literally hundreds of kinds of medication that reacts differently to different people. If you tend to have more anxiety like me you are going to want to use some that calms your body down. This works great for my tummy. And if you are having a hard time eating like I have been today due to a flare up then you may want a type that is going to make you a little hungry. This is a side effect of some but not all types. I was so consumed by society and thought I was a bad person for even considering it. But I am so great full that I have found a couple of types that drastically help with many issues that I have. At night you would most likely not want a type that is going to give you energy and maybe would want something that is just going to calm you down and let you relax. Often allowing me to fall asleep naturally. In the past I was on increased doses of sleep meds that made me very groggy and feeling tired in the morning. If I am not feeling motivated and really need to get some things done I may want to take some medication that is going to help me get going. I have only just scraped the surface on what the types of this medication have and are doing for so many people for hundreds and even thousands of years. I do not like the feeling of being "high" and with only two to three puffs of this medication I can get the benefits of this amazing medication with out that horrible feeling. Just google to find out about your state. 22 states in the country cant all be wrong. When things get as bad as they were for me I was willing to try anything at that point but am happy to not be putting man made medication into my system any more. This is a very welcomed change that has helped me to be the person that I once was again. Even if it is only 2-3 hours at a time. I wish you and everyone on this site the best with this and all health related issue. Please seek out professionals to help you on your journey to reduced tummy troubles. 
I have and am so happy for it. Its not just for High School and Collage kids any more. Gods Speed &#128516;


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the post! I'm spreading the word as best I can:

***

Please read, my friends:

I use Concentrated Cannabis Oil (or Rick Simpson Oil) and it works for me. I am back to considering any job I want. Others who are farther along than me have had even better success. It is not legal in my state, but I don't want to end up like so many people with this unfortunate and terrible disorder.

Google IBS and Cannabis and go from there, or here are a few links:

http://www.aboutibs.org

http://www.safeacces...sorders_booklet

http://www.420magazi...l-syndrome.html

The science is real. The testimonies are real. The chance for you to feel better is real. If Cannabis is not a legal alternative in your state, do what you want, I have. But start the conversation. This solution is Real.

Best part, you don't have to get high to get what you need. (Go ahead... Google!!!)

I hope this helps. I know how bad this thing is for people's lives. Consider a healthier, comprehensive therapeutic, and give yourself a chance.

Peace


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

CannabisHelps said:


> Thanks for the post! I'm spreading the word as best I can:
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


I have read a lot of cannabis and it benefits but I never smoked. How do you take the Concentrated Cannabis Oil and where do you get it? is it possible by mail???


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

cocaui said:


> I have read a lot of cannabis and it benefits but I never smoked. How do you take the Concentrated Cannabis Oil and where do you get it? is it possible by mail???


Hi cocaui - I'm so glad you're interested in this.

Concentrated Cannabis Oil, or Rick Simpson Oil, is made by washing the bud or leaves of the Cannabis plant with a solvent. There are various solvents available to use, like 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, which is used to extract the valuable medicine from the plant and then convert it into oil.

You take a lot of flower/bud/medical marijuana and end up with a smaller amount of oil, but the oil is now very concentrated, and is jam packed with THC, CBD, and the other cannabinoid goodness from the plant that you need as medicine.

There are various ways to actually consume the oil and get the medicine you need. One way is to ingest it, by simply putting a very small amount on your fingertip, no bigger than a half a grain of rice, and then swallow it, or you can rub it on your tongue, teeth, gums. You can also put it on a piece of food and chew it up and swallow it that way.

There is another method, called "tacking" that can be found in the "Tacking" link at the bottom. This method is great for people who do not like to get high, but still need all the medicinal benefits. Essentially, you "tack" a small amount of the oil to your gums at various times of the day and night. Long story short, you do not get high this way, but still get all the medicinal benefits. Check out the link as it will do a better job of describing this method in full.

There is also a difference between the first two methods I described. Simply eating the oil on a piece of bread or other food will take approximately 2 hours to take effect. If you take a small bit of oil on your finger and rub it around your tongue to get it off, however, it will take effect sooner, in approximately 20 minutes. Both of these methods *may* get you high if you decide on a dose that is really too large. That is why only a half grain of rice is suggested to start with, and then you build up a tolerance. Again, tacking avoids this whole problem.

As for getting it, most people make their own either by necessity or preference. First off, you need Cannabis. If you live in a state where Medical Marijuana is legal, you will first need a state approved card that will grant you legal access. If you have access to the flower, you can make the oil yourself, which is a fun learning process, or possibly find someone you trust and knows what their doing to make it for you. Usually best to do it yourself though to know exactly what goes in your medicine.

If you are not in a state that approves of medical marijuana, then that is another matter. No one in the country can legally mail it to anybody, anywhere. Therefore, all the good folks in Colorado and the rest of the country where Cannabis is legal, they cannot do anything to help you out, as much as they want to.

In this case, my friend, it is up to you. There is a cost/benefit ratio that must be considered when you need an illegal medicine. How bad do you need it? And what are you willing to do for it? That is as simple as I can state it if you find yourself in that very unfortunate and cruel position.

I sincerely hope you will reply and tell me that Yep, you can purchase Cannabis right around the block from you, and get started on this path yourself. But, if you are not in an educated and compassionate state, you may have to make hard choices.

It has worked for me the very first day and through the first week, where I am now, and it has worked for years for others with incredible results and everybody in between. Get involved in Googling and forums like this. You're on the right path. Keep digging.

So, here are a few links to get you started. Best of luck, my friend.

How To Make Concentrated Cannabis Oil

How to Properly Dose

IBS & Cannabis Thread


----------



## Oceangirl (Apr 6, 2014)

I couldn't eat on my ibs sometimes and drinking licorice tea and drinking aloe Vera helped me a lot. Don't drink to much tea just a cup a day and don't drink if you have high blood pressure but it was like a miracle for me.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

CannabisHelps said:


> Hi cocaui - I'm so glad you're interested in this.
> 
> Concentrated Cannabis Oil, or Rick Simpson Oil, is made by washing the bud or leaves of the Cannabis plant with a solvent. There are various solvents available to use, like 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, which is used to extract the valuable medicine from the plant and then convert it into oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the information, I will study my options and trust me, I know how to get around things... I just need to act with caution. By the way, I am not in an educated and compassionate state, actually the opposite hahaha... But nothing discourage me and I wont sit in a rock just watching my life drowning. I will definitely study all this and ask you what I cant understand. Thanks for your help and I will be in touch


----------

